

Algorithm to Reduce Millions of Network Alarms to Thousands  - cobookman
http://colinbookman.com/innovative-framework-for-network-alarm-noise-reduction/

======
zimpenfish

        count++
        if count % 100000 == 0 then
            raise(alarm)
        end
    

That'll be eight thousand dollars in consulting fees, thanks.

